# 1997 Murray Auger Idler spring placement ?



## pilotknob (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi guys and gals. New to the forum. Have a couple of questions.

I have a 1997 Murray Model #624808x4 snowblower. Snowking 8hp(I believe, I'm on the road). Got a call from the wife that the snowblower broke. When I got home, found that the lower auger cable had snapped. Yes, this blower has 2 cables. One that goes from the handle to the spring, and one that goes from the spring into the machine and connects to the auger idler pulley.

I stumbled onto the part # for the lower auger cable(761400MA IIRC) on the internet. I ordered an upper auger cable, lower auger cable and 2 new belts. Time for a good tuneup. I installed both belts, upper and lower auger cables, and installed a new spark plug. The problem is, when I removed the lower pan to access the underside of the blower, there were 2 springs lying in the bottom. I assume both go on the auger idler assembly. But I can find NO information on my snowblower. Anyone have any information on where to get the parts diagram/repair guide for this snowblower? 

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

There's some excellent illustrations of the inner workings of your snowblower here. Maybe you can find one that helps.
http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/murray 624808X4NA.pdf


----------



## pilotknob (Dec 11, 2010)

I really appreciate the info. I checked it out. The auger idler apparatus is different than this one. This version(like most I've seen online) has a lever and rod which connect to the idler directly. On mine, the spring that connects to the upper auger cable then hooks into another cable assembly. It seems different enough that I can't tell where to hook the springs. One, I believe,connects into one of the holes on the idler lever into a punched out hook on the frame. The stronger of the 2 springs, which I believe to be the one that holds tension on the auger idler, is perplexing me. It has a long, straight piece before the hook on one end. Thanks a ton for posting that link. I truly appreciate it.


----------

